# Anyone have experience with Plecos Jumping?



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a juvi male BN pleco who commonly went to the surface to gulp air (only one who ever did) sometimes he went pretty fast but never saw him go above the water. I did find him in the HOB filter a few times in a smaller tank but again never jumped. The other day I wasnt home and he jumped. I was just wondering if anyone else had seen this.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a common pleco commit fishicide. Found him crispy under my table one night. It's now part of my little cabinet of curiosities.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

I've lost a couple BN and a number of Synodontis petricola that way. They'd swim up the outflow of a hob filter, and then landed on the glass top on the return trip. Couldn't figure out how the Syno's were disappearing until I found one dried out on the glass one day, I figure the others before that hit the floor and the dog ate them.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Yeah i lost a bnp to jumping before. Right out the back of the tank. Didnt find her for months until we rearanged the furniture 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about all of your losses but I am glad to see I am not the only one. I might try some Glad Press and Seal over the edges of the tank to keep any others from jumping from near the glass. They are all in a big tank with a canister filter now. Damn fish :/


----------



## someoneishere (Apr 27, 2012)

I had one pleco that jumped out of my tank and crawled all the way to the door and it was several feet away from the tank. No clue why they even jump out of the tank.


----------



## hamato (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a small BN pleco that would spend all day in the HOB Aquaclear. He would even get up there somehow when the water was a bit low. He didn't live very long


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have never seen one jump a tank and doubt they would. But I too found one dried up behind a tank. I believe that they hang on the backside of the filter intake. When I removed mine I did not check and she most likely fell off outside of the tank without me noticing. Since then I make sure there is no pleco hanging on the intake whenever I do filter maintenance. I bet all of the "jumping" plecos were algae eaters.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hear mine occasionally hit the glass top. I just think to myself "you dumbass, that's gotta hurt" no idea why they do it. I've only heard the glass, never seen them do it


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I had 3 pitbull(?) plecos all jump off my 12" cube in one night. 

I think the water temperature played a factor - that morning the temp was down to 71F as it was "winter" and the tiny little 25W heater was not getting the job done :/


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

Gold fish and the Koi when they needed meds but never plecos. Tiger barbs have also jumped out on me but that was my fault 30L did a huge water change with cold water and had a 200watt heater. temp shocked them had about 6 on the foor in the morning.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

"you dumbass, that's gotta hurt

LOL!!


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've only have problems with my cories jumping,they get so crazy going back and forth.
My plecos are to busy with looking for algae and don't have time for such silly things like jumping.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I've seen this behavior when my filter intake got clogged. I guess the water quality got so bad they were gasping for air.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

kalawai2000 said:


> "you dumbass, that's gotta hurt
> 
> LOL!!


You know the first time they do it you figure they're just trying out the tank. After that, I figure they need a helmet.


----------

